
'Data Selfie' App Shows You Exactly Who Facebook Thinks You Are - Gys
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/data-selfie-app-shows-you-exactly-who-facebook-thinks-you-are
======
SixSigma
I have a sneaking suspicion that you will have to give permission for this app
to harvest your data in order to analyse it.

